# Information on Grooming Tables needed



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2007)

Can you gurus of shows tell me where to find the best kinds of grooming tables, and which ones are the best...what to look for...what to watch out for/not get in one...

I wanted to get one for the buns (would be better than this HUGE 6' table taking up my livingroom)...and just don't know where to start!

Do they have little compartments? Little slots for brushes? Do they fold down for easy storage?

I'm so lost!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 12, 2007)

Most grooming table fold up because breeders bring them to shows.

The style all depends on the maker. If you know someone that can make

it for you there are plans on www.rabbitgeek.com. Or you can mail order them

from a number of rabbit equipment suppliers. I personally like 

www.pointerhill.com.

Roger


----------



## pamnock (Dec 12, 2007)

You can also make a mini grooming table out of a wooden TV tray. Attach a piece of carpet on top and hang grooming supplies on the side in a little tote, or store grooming supplies underneath in a plastic carry tote. This size grooming table is a great size for kids or for adults sitting down. 2x2's can also be attached around the edges for sides.

Pam


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 12, 2007)

You can also get small, portable grooming tables/platforms fairly cheaply from rabbit supply companies. Here is one place: http://www.kwcages.com/KWCage/s00050.html

Here is another one: http://www.pointerhill.com/store/-c-30_82.html

And there is one other company I know of that had a nice one, but I can't find my catalog and can't remember the darn name of the company. :X


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2007)

I found this one...do ya'll think it's a good one? I wanted one with a little storage compartment...and I do prefer wood. 

What do ya'll think?

http://bunnyrabbit.com/price/groom4.htm#Grooming%20Table

Edited to add: It's the $75 one all the way at the bottom of the page.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2007)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> If you know someone that can make
> 
> it for you there are plans on http://www.rabbitgeek.com.
> 
> Roger


I love the idea of making my own...and my husband is rather handy...

BUT...he's HORRIBLE at wood work, and the one guy who is good at it (our former partner) would probably take six months to make it, and then forget he was working on it. LOL!

Thank you for the plans, though! Never know if/when I might need them!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 12, 2007)

AsPam mentioned, I use a TV table. I didn't think about sitting down, as it is a little short, but it takes no time to get the bunnies brushed and vacuumed.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmm...well, we certainly do have chairs I can sit on to do it...might be more comfortable, too...and we could use TV trays...

What could I buy as a top, fabric sort of thing?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine is the one on bunnyrabbit.com. it is very sturdy, very well made, and Pat Vanecek, the owner, ships it almost the instant you place your order.
For example, I placed my order at like 3 am on a Monday morning, and by Tuesday afternoon, it was here..literally.. no expedited shipping, just regular speed.

I also had a husband wood burn mine for a personal look with celtic designs..

I just went off on a tangent...

Bottomline, the one on bunnyrabbit.com is a great item at a great price..

Zin:craziness


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2007)

COOL! Thanks for letting me know! I love that one, and really like that it has that compartment. Nice to know about such quick shipping, too.

Yet another thing to add to my Christmas list...though this one will be at the top (well, right below the bunnies, hehe).

:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a 28 X 13" fleece pad with a non slip bottom.

It is one of those pet beds, but you could find something cheaper to use.
A small piece of carpet is fine.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey - that's my grooming table - that I bought from bunnyrabbit.com ~ I love it (when I use it).

Peg*

maherwoman wrote: *


> I found this one...do ya'll think it's a good one? I wanted one with a little storage compartment...and I do prefer wood.
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> ...


----------

